# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  VBA - Ndihme per VBA excel !

## Patrioti

Pershendetje!
Me ndodh shpesh qe te hedh te dhena nga nje worksheet i excel-it ne nje worksheet tjeter. Keto te dhena sjane gje tjeter por kohe (time) e cila ne worksheet-in e pare eshte e ndare ne tre kollona si me poshte:

HH___MIN___SEC
12___45____32
14___19____47
   .___.   ____ .
etj  

dhe une dua ta hedh ne worksheet-in tjeter ne nje kollone sipas formatit te meposhtem:
HH: MIN:SEC
12:45:32
14:19:47
    :    : 
    :    :
etj.

Me copy and paste (apo paste special) nuk ishte e mundur, keshtu qe u mundova te incizoj nje macro ne VBA (se programimit ne VBA sja kam haberin) por as kesaj nuk ia dola dot. 
-Pasi filloja incizimin ne macro, beja copy&paste kollonen e pare te numrave.
-sapo shtoja dy pikat  ( :buzeqeshje:   ne kete kollone me ndryshonte formati i numrave dhe ishte shume e veshtire per te vazhduar me tej.
 A ka ndonjeri ndonje ide se si mund tia arrij ?

----------


## edspace

Mund të përdorësh këtë funksionin
=CONCATENATE(Sheet1!A2, ":", Sheet1!B2, ":", Sheet1!C2)

Concatenate bashkon tre kutitë A#, B#, C# me ":"
Kjo do bëjë pikërisht atë që kërkon ti. 

Tek tabela e dytë shkruaj formulën më lart në kutinë e parë dhe pastaj mbushe të gjithë kollonën. Të kam bashkëngjitur një skedar XLS të gatshëm për atë që do të bësh. Shiko mënyrën si është ndërtuar dhe më bëj pyetje nqs je i paqartë.

----------


## Patrioti

Ishte tamam ajo qe kerkoja. Shuuuuuuuuume faleminderit.

----------

